

Ask HN: interested in buying domain names? (raising money for my startup) - keiferski

I’m selling a bunch of domains to raise money for my startup. Some of them are pretty good, so please take a look. All of them are priced at $60 (each).<p>You can view all of the domains here: 
https://sedo.com/search/searchresult.php4?showportfolio=d254bea7ce5e3851159b2a33a36f363994b7ca5d<p>Some of the better ones:<p><i>Learnweb.org | NYCvegans.com | 2Dartwork.com | 131k.com | LondonRedBus.com | LondonShoeStore.com | FitReply.com | OdinGod.com</i><p>Thanks!
======
keiferski
Sedo clickable page:
[https://sedo.com/search/searchresult.php4?showportfolio=d254...](https://sedo.com/search/searchresult.php4?showportfolio=d254bea7ce5e3851159b2a33a36f363994b7ca5d)

